# Preop vs PE ?



## TiffanyNH (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello guys, I have a question...  I have a pt, who was scheduled for a PE, but was being seen for a Preop...  Doc's notes states in first line (pt words) he is there for a preop but then in second paragraph he states (doc) he is here for PE.  At end of note in assesment and plan doc says again he is there for a preop.  Issue is visit was coded wrong and went as a ov and we are trying to figure out if it should go as a consult or PE..  What does anyone think?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 3, 2009)

Office visit, you should not be billing a pre op encounter as a consult.


----------



## TiffanyNH (Nov 3, 2009)

So are you saying all preops should go as a reg ov?


----------



## TiffanyNH (Nov 3, 2009)

never mind got the answer to that ?  thanks for the info...  Tiffany


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 3, 2009)

TiffanyNH said:


> So are you saying all preops should go as a reg ov?


That is correct!


----------

